# تعليم Dynamite وربطه مع Civil 3d بأستخدام 3d Max



## فواز العنسي (2 يوليو 2011)

إنشاء الله تتم الإستفاده


----------



## فواز العنسي (2 يوليو 2011)

هذه الروابط للدروس التعليميه مع المشروع وبرنامج ربط civil سيبقى فقط برنامج ربط 3d max :

http://www.zshare.net/download/919875027a0c859d/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/9198856992f1a005/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/920289007301e664/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/92029969e9b31f93/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/920307278f757d7a/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/92031648e2a87f3a/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/92032075d938f1ef/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/9203235489756441/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/920329391dfd2faa/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/9207153050387133/
​


----------



## sosohoho (2 يوليو 2011)

الف شكرا لك ..............يا استاذنا الكبير ......بصراحة يعجز اللسان عن شكرك ....^_^_^


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (2 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكبير ولكن لدي طلب واعلم انه لدي الجميع 
هل يمكن ان تضع لنا روابط تحميل للبرامج المستخدمة في عمليات التحويل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (2 يوليو 2011)

وهل يمكن رفع الدروس علي موقع اخر مثل ميديا فاير


----------



## sosohoho (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكلة في الدرس الثالث هل يمكن رفعة من جديد


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك يا اساذنا والله انا لا اعرف كيف ارد لك الجميل الذي فعلته معي و معي غيري فقد تعلمت منك كثيرا بارك الله فيك وزادك من واسع علمه وفضله وجعل عملك ابتغاء مرضاته واصلح نيتك ورحم والديك ورزقك الجنه آمين


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (2 يوليو 2011)

استاذ فواز جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك في عمرك وسدد خطاك والهمك كلمة التقوى


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (2 يوليو 2011)

بارك المولى فيك ورزقك حبة وحب العباد ورزقة سعادة الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## عزت محروس (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا معلم الجميع وحقيقى دائما كل ما هو جديد يبدأمن عندك فجزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## mostafammy (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (2 يوليو 2011)

ياريت احد من الاخوه اللى حملو الدرس الثالث والرابع يرفعوه على موقع اخر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يوليو 2011)

باراك الله فيك م فواز فانت معلم الجميع 
ودائما تاتينا بالجديد والمفيد 
زادك الله علما 
تم تثبيت الموضوع وتقيمه


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (2 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ والمعلم مهندس فواز بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا علي الشرح الرائع 
الاخوه الكرام اليكم اعاده رفع الدرس الثالث و الرابع 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ql9hqgmvo02k1h5
http://www.mediafire.com/?xzfzo83frf31if5


----------



## ROUDS (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sosohoho (3 يوليو 2011)

الدرس الخامس ارجو رفعة مرة ثانية وشكرا


----------



## sosohoho (3 يوليو 2011)

شباب ممكن سوال .... هل يمكن ربط بين civil 3d 2010 
مع ال 3dmax 2011
اي ان نستورد المسار والمجسم من civil 3d 2010
في ال 3dmax 2011
وشكرا لكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2011)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس فواز ...
وكعادتك فى المجهودات المتميزة والرائعة ...
وفقك الله لكل خير ....
*_


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي العزيز


----------



## م كمال بدر (5 يوليو 2011)

استاذنا الفاضل ..... جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## elfaki (5 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً أستاذنا الجليل و نسأل الله الكريم أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 يوليو 2011)

البرنامج الذي ينزل في 3ي ماكس حجمه 500 ميقا وماعرفتش كيف أقسمه وأرفعة ممكن أي واحد من المهندسين في اليمن يأتي ويأخذه ويرفعه وممكن يتواصل معي عبر تلفوني 777485725 أما مهندسين العراق ممكن يأخذوة من المهندس كنعان ويتواصلو معه عبر الرقم 0009647713501338 حتى يتم رفعه إنشاء الله


----------



## خالد قريسو (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kaj_6178 (5 يوليو 2011)

فواز العنسي قال:


> هذه الروابط للدروس التعليميه مع المشروع وبرنامج ربط civil سيبقى فقط برنامج ربط 3d max :
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/919875027a0c859d/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/9198856992f1a005/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/920289007301e664/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/92029969e9b31f93/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/920307278f757d7a/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/92031648e2a87f3a/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/92032075d938f1ef/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/9203235489756441/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/920329391dfd2faa/​ http://www.zshare.net/download/9207153050387133/
> ​الله يحفظك يابو يمن


----------



## هانى عامر (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## babankarey (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أستاذ فواز بارك الله فيك *و نسأل الله الكريم أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## ثعيلي (9 يوليو 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء .
أهنـــئكم بقدوم شهر رمضان المبارك وكل عام وأنتم بالف خير
تباعاً لدروس المهندس فواز . 
رابط تحميل برنامج 3D Max بنسخته المطورة
الرابط الأول :
http://www.mediafire.com/?kfevm61l5bux3o3

الرابط الثاني :
http://www.mediafire.com/?cot7toomey19lwi

الرابط الثالث :
http://www.mediafire.com/?nb9428pw9l4yla6

الرابط الرابع :
http://www.mediafire.com/?v7v6ek6lrdwf4jq

الرابط الخامس :
http://www.mediafire.com/?mx5fqhm9l9og8pj

الرابط السادس :
http://www.mediafire.com/?j97dzmnqo197b7s


ولكم مني وافر التحية والتقدير.

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس شوقي علي البرنامج وجاري التحميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المساح الجديد (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فواز العنسي (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ياثعيلي وإنشاء الله ترجع لليمن بالسلامه


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (14 يوليو 2011)

الشكر والتقدير لأستاذنا القدير المهندس فواز العنسي على جهوده المبذولة


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (15 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس فواز , لكن الروابط من السادس إلى الأخير عندما أبدأ بالتحميل يستمر لفترة ثم فجأة يقطع التحميل


----------



## ثعيلي (16 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يخليك يا مهندس فواز على ذوقك الحلو ومانتحرمش من برامجك وشكراً على أخلاقك الطيبة


----------



## زهزوه (17 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك المعلم العظيم و الاستاذ الكبير دائما تغيب عنا طويلاً و تأتينا بما يثلج الصدور , جزاك المولى كل خير ,
لو سمحت او لو سمحتم اخوتي الكرام إذا ممكن رفع الدروس على رابك 4shared فقد اعتدنا عليه و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ramb (18 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيكم اريد شرح صرف الصحي في برنامج
و شكرا


----------



## ياسر سالمان (21 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا القدير مهندس فواز العنسى فقد اعتدنا منك كل جديد وسباق فى كل مجال جديد ... ارجو من لديه الراوبط كلها رفعها على فور شير او ميديافير


----------



## مصري مصري 1 (26 يوليو 2011)

ياريت يابشمهندس تعيد رفع الرابط الرابع الخاص بالبرنامج ليس بالشرح ولو تتفضل حضرتك بالرفع اضا علي الميديا فاير وربنا يجزيك عنا خيرا


----------



## بدر الدين الانصاري (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا كتيييييييير للاستاذ فواز العنسي وجعلك الله من اصحاب اليمين وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (31 يوليو 2011)

استاذي الفاضل ربنا يبارك فيك كنت اتمني ان اكون من يشكرك علي هذا المجهود الممتاز لكني اتفاجئت بالموضوع متاخر
اللهم يا ودود ياذا العرش المجيد ارزق المهندس فواز شربة لا يظمأ بعدها ابدا علي يد حبيبك محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم في الجنة
وانزل رحماتك وبركاتك علي اهل اليمن المبارك وجنبهم الفتن وارزقهم الامن والامان واجعلهم نصرة لدينك وسائر بلاد المسلمين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 أغسطس 2011)

استاذي الفاضل مهندس فواز مازلنا لانملك برنامج dynamite ربنا يبارك فيك وترفع لنا البرنامج 
ولك خالص الود والتحية


----------



## بلين كاكل (4 أغسطس 2011)

ياخوا دةستان خوش بي


----------



## مهندس وليد مصطفى (7 أغسطس 2011)

اكرمك الله اخى العزيز


----------



## az1615 (8 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك يا استاذنا الاخ فواز والله ووفقك الله لما تعطيه من علم نافع لنا 
وارجوا منك اعادة تحميل الدرس السادس لانه لم استطع تنزيله


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا معلم الجميع وحقيقى دائما كل ما هو جديد يبدأمن عندك فجزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## ahmed wahed (11 أغسطس 2011)

*بعد ازنك يابشمهندس ياريت لو ترفعلنا ملف النقاط بتاع المشروع علشان نطبق علية*


----------



## طريق الهندسة (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي فواز و زدك من العلم كمان و كمان
و جزاك الله خيراً ،،، و جزى الله من عقب و شارك خيراً


----------



## ropenhod (12 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت يا بششمهندس تعيد رفع الدروس لان الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني هل في احد حصل علي البرنامج وبدأ في التطبيق لو احد من الاخوة عنده البرنامج يرفعه وجزاه الله خيرا 
لكي لا نشق علي معلمنا المهندس فواز


----------



## عزت محروس (13 أغسطس 2011)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخواني هل في احد حصل علي البرنامج وبدأ في التطبيق لو احد من الاخوة عنده البرنامج يرفعه وجزاه الله خيرا
> لكي لا نشق علي معلمنا المهندس فواز



الى المهندس اشرف غنيم الذى له الفضل الكبير فى تعلم العديد من الاشياء على الملتقى كل عام وانتم بخير
والى كل الاخوة الذين يريدون البرامج التى الاعتماد عليها فى الشرح اليكم ما يلى
اولا برنامج Dynamite لا يوجد له اصدار للعمل مع autocad civil 3d 2012ولكن شركةautodesk قامت بشراءه ودمجه داخل
برنامج AUTODESK_3DSMAX_DESIGN_V2012
واصبح الربط مباشر بين برامج شركة autodesk
لذلك من يريد البرنامج علية بتحميل برنامج AUTODESK_3DSMAX_DESIGN_V2012
حيث انه به قائمة civil view خاصة ببرنامج dynamite وليكم رابط تورنت للبرنامج


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ عزت محروس وكل عام وانتم بخير وجميع الاخوة في المنتدي


----------



## ropenhod (13 أغسطس 2011)

م.اشرف ممكن لو سمحت تعيد رفع التعليم لان الروابط لا تعمل وشكرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 أغسطس 2011)

ropenhod قال:


> م.اشرف ممكن لو سمحت تعيد رفع التعليم لان الروابط لا تعمل وشكرا


 
ان شاء الله بعد العيد عشان الدروس كتير ومحتاجة وقت في رفعها 
كل عام والجميع بخير وجزي الله عنا مهندس فواز كل خير


----------



## السيد عزام (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Shawqi (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حماده النجم (18 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن روابط البرنامج


----------



## ropenhod (18 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا م.اشرف استطعت الحصول على الشرح من احد الاعضاء شكرا على الرد


----------



## eng m saber (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## elfaki (21 أغسطس 2011)

أستاذنا الفاضل م. فواز ما زلنا لا نملك برنامج Dynamite و فى إنتظار رفعه منكم و نسأل الله أن يوفقكم على رفع هذا البرنامج لنا. ولكم خالص الود و التحية.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ الفقي الاخ عزت محروس كتب رابط في الصفحة السابقة ل 3dmax 2012 وفيه برنامج ديناميت والقائمة بعنوان civil view بعد تسطيب 3d max اعد التسطيب واختار tools وبها اختيار civil view وبعدها تحصل علي البرنامج


----------



## ropenhod (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا م.فواز على هذا المجهود 
وعندى سؤال عند استيراد السطح الى ال 3d max كما وضحت فى الفيديو يتم استيراد السطح ولكن بدون تطبيق boundary الا اعلم لماذ


----------



## rainy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بس برنامج الداناميت نفسه لم اجده ممكن المساعدة؟


----------



## hardi (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم ادخله جنة الفردوس


----------



## hardi (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوي الدرس الثالث لا يتم تحميل ؟


----------



## housat (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ايبارك فيكم لوسمحتو انا نبي كيفية ربط بين3d max and civil 3d


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .........................
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك .....................
وشكرا لك على هذا العمل الرائع ...........


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مبتدئ في برنامج civil 3d ارجوا ان تساعدنا ياخ فواز وباي طريقة لتعلم البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## ham77 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشككككككوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/خالد مطر (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​أشكر أستاذي المهندس / فواز العنسي على مجهوده الكبير والعظيم .......
وأشكر كل المهندسين المشاركين في هذا العمل الجيد في تسهيل ايصال المعلومه..
لكن أرجو مساعدتي في تحميل روابط الفيديو التعليمي لــDynamite لاني لم استطيع تحميلها عبر الرابط لموقع ZShare وارجو تحميلها عبر رابط لموقع MediaFair حيث انني قد قمت بتحميل الدرس الثالث و الرابع لانها عبر رابط لموقع MediaFair........... وجزاكم الله خير..


----------



## بوقعيقيص (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس فواز لمجهوداتك الرائعه ............................

لقد قمت بتحميل كل ملفاتك وايضا تم تحميل هذا البرنامج 
Autodesk_Dynamite_VSP_Exporter_for_AutoCAD_Civil_3D_2010-2011_English 

ولكن لم يتم تحميل هذا البرنامج الرابط لــــــــــــ 3ds max design


ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم اؤيد هذا البرنامج 

Autodesk Dynamite VSP Plug-in for 3ds Max Design 2010 or 2011 - English 

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## زانا سواره (26 أكتوبر 2011)

أحسن الله اليك يا مهندس فواز ، وجزاك الله خيرا ، وغفر الله لك ولوالديك.


----------



## civil1020 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد على خميس (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك بالعلم النافع


----------



## linkin81 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

great job


----------



## فواز العنسي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام وكل عام وانتم بخير في *3ds Max Design 2012 يوجد بداخله **Dynamite VSP*


----------



## احمدهاني (16 نوفمبر 2011)

سئوال لو حد يعرف كيفية نقل مسار مرسوم بواسطة اتوكاد سيفيل 3 د الي برنامج الجوجل ايرث


----------



## بوقعيقيص (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بش مهندس فواز كل العام وانت بخير 

ياريت تحمل لي برنامج 

Autodesk Dynamite VSP Plug-in for 3ds Max Design 2010 or 2011 - English


----------



## أحمد كنين (17 نوفمبر 2011)

احمدهاني قال:


> سئوال لو حد يعرف كيفية نقل مسار مرسوم بواسطة اتوكاد سيفيل 3 د الي برنامج الجوجل ايرث


إذهب الى output تلقى publish to google earth 
الامر بسيط​


----------



## أحمد كنين (17 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال الى المهندس فواز ... كيف يمكن إضافة مواقع الكباري والعبارات لتظهر فى الفديو ؟ وياريت لو أمكن عمل درس لذلك ...لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فؤادوحيد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف يتم اظهار قائمة (bridge modeles) في برنامج civil 3d


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الله اكبر 
شكرا على سعيكم فى الخطوات المتميزة فى مجال المساحة خاصة ,,,
وفقكم الله وراعاكم


----------



## أحمد كنين (6 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من الممكن إعادة رفع الملفات على mediafire or 4share ...... بالذات الدروس من السابع الى العاشر .... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## toorreessss (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكبير ولكن لدي طلب واعلم انه لدي الجميع 
هل يمكن ان تضع لنا روابط تحميل للبرامج المستخدمة في عمليات التحويل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فؤادوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

لدي برنامج (auto cad civil 3d 2012) ولكنه لايحتوي على قائمة (bridge model) ارجو المساعدة كيفية الحصول على هذه القائمة رجاء رجاء رجاء


----------



## A.AZZAHED (19 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذ فواز اذا سمحت انا عندى civil 2012
3dm max 2012
المشكله انى مش لاقى البرنامج الخاص بيهم 
ارجو المساعده
لأنى مهتم جدا بالموضوع هذا


----------



## A.AZZAHED (19 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذ فواز اذا سمحت انا عندى civil 2012
3dm max 2012
المشكله انى مش لاقى البرنامج الخاص بيهم 
ارجو المساعده
لأنى مهتم جدا بالموضوع هذا


----------



## A.AZZAHED (19 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذ فواز اذا سمحت انا عندى civil 2012
3dm max 2012
المشكله انى مش لاقى البرنامج الخاص بيهم 
ارجو المساعده
لأنى مهتم جدا بالموضوع هذا


----------



## A.AZZAHED (19 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذ فواز اذا سمحت انا عندى civil 2012
3dm max 2012
المشكله انى مش لاقى البرنامج الخاص بيهم 
ارجو المساعده
لأنى مهتم جدا بالموضوع هذا


----------



## leila rochdi (19 ديسمبر 2011)

bonsoir;
priére me donné des idée sur logiciel de la toile


----------



## A.AZZAHED (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس فواز
الموضوع جدا شيق وممتع 
ولكن للاسف انا عندى civil 2012 
وهو بيعمل تحويل للماكس بدون برنامج تانى
ولكن المشكله عندى فى الماكس انا عندى برضه 2012 وحاولت فى كل المواقع انى انزل اكستنشن 
مش لاقيه ارجو المساعده


----------



## A.AZZAHED (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس فواز 
السلام عليكم
الموضوع ممتع جدا 
ولكن انا عندى مشكله
انا عندى civil 2012 & 3d max 2012
السيفل بيعمل تحويل بدون اى برامج او تحميل اخر
والمشكله عندى فى الماك
مش لاقى اى اكستنشن ليه على النت ارجو المساعدة
نظامى win 7 64bit


----------



## طوكر (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
عندي مشكلة وهي بعد عمل المشروع بالسيفيل 2012 وفتح الماكس 2012 لا تظهر نافذة الأوامر الكاملة (Civil View) الذي يظهر فقط في النافذة (Start Civil View) أو بمعنى أصح لا أستطيع فتح ملف السيفيل من الماكس أرجو المساعدة من الجميع وشكرا


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (5 يناير 2012)

عشت ياباشا


----------



## عباس الحديدي (9 يناير 2012)

فؤادوحيد قال:


> كيف يتم اظهار قائمة (bridge modeles) في برنامج civil 3d[/QUO
> 
> ستجده في الرابط المرفق وهو من مكتب الكثافة الهندسي \ حمل البرنامج وادعوا لهم ولاهليهم بالجنة
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/2amrFPSx/Rho_ATC.html


----------



## africano800 (13 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## yousefrajb (13 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر للاستاذ الكبير فواز على كل الدروس المفيدة ولكن مازلنا لانستطيع ايجاد برنامج الربط (ننتظر زيارتك لنا في سورية )


----------



## علي العمار (13 يناير 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## Al Mohager (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الرجاء من الإخوة رفع الدروس مرة آخري
و جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (29 يناير 2012)

مشكوريا مهندس فواز م/انس عمران


----------



## أحمد كنين (3 فبراير 2012)

interactive terrain shaping tool for auto cad civil 3d 2012 نرجو من الاخوة مدنا بهذه الاداة ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## sa'ad daifi (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم...يا جماعه انا بحاجه ل برنامج الداينمت و مش عارف احصل عليه..الرجاء المساعده


----------



## hardi (21 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو عبادة المصري ممكن ان ترفع باقي الدروس ؟


----------



## ممحمد صالح (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمرو يوسف2 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي الحطامي (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (12 مارس 2012)

أحمد كنين قال:


> interactive terrain shaping tool for auto cad civil 3d 2012 نرجو من الاخوة مدنا بهذه الاداة ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ....



تفضل البرنامج المطلوب


----------



## م ماجا (9 أبريل 2012)

*رجااااااء*

*ارجو من الاخوان الكرام اعادة تحميل روابط الاخ العزيز فواز لانها لا تعمل عندي *


----------



## عبدالرحمن الاطرش (12 أبريل 2012)

اذا ممكن كتابة روابط اخرى لان الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## عبدالرحمن الاطرش (12 أبريل 2012)

اذا ممكن كتابة روابط اخرى لان الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## السيدنصير (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## فائز علي عبدالله (27 أبريل 2012)

أرجو من الاخوان الكرام اعادة تحميل روابط الاخ العزيز فواز لانها لا تعمل جزاكم الله خير
​


----------



## mohamed zehiry (1 مايو 2012)

نتمنى رفع الروابط على سيرفر اخر وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salemdammona (4 مايو 2012)

اكرر شكري الى كل من المهندسين .. فواز العنسي .. ايمن قنديل .. المهندس قيس .. محمد الصمادي .. فهؤلاء المهندسين هم من تعلمت منهم برنامج civil 3d


----------



## salemdammona (4 مايو 2012)

*اكرر شكري الى كل من المهندسين .. فواز العنسي .. ايمن قنديل .. المهندس قيس .. محمد الصمادي

.. فهؤلاء المهندسين هم من تعلمت منهم برنامج civil 3d

*​​


----------



## salemdammona (4 مايو 2012)

*اكرر شكري الى كل من المهندسين .. فواز العنسي .. ايمن قنديل .. المهندس قيس .. محمد الصمادي

.. فهؤلاء المهندسين هم من تعلمت منهم برنامج civil 3d

*​​


----------



## salemdammona (4 مايو 2012)

الى املهندس فواز نريد فيدوات ... اخرى توزضح كيف وضع المباني في dynamite >> 

​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (10 يونيو 2012)

*ارجو المساعدة يا مهندسين*

*اللهم صل على محمد

على رسم هذا المقطع العرضي كما في المرفق *مشاهدة المرفق MOUNTIN ROADS.pdf*


*​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (25 يونيو 2012)

ثعيلي قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء .
> أهنـــئكم بقدوم شهر رمضان المبارك وكل عام وأنتم بالف خير
> تباعاً لدروس المهندس فواز .
> رابط تحميل برنامج 3D Max بنسخته المطورة
> ...


*
السلام عليكم ممكن اعادة رفع الدروس 4 - 5- 6*​


----------



## المهندس العلوي (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير بش مهندس على هذه المعلومات القيمه والقيمه جدا 
بس بعد اذنك عندي مشكله بسيطه وهي اننا معي سيفل 2011 ومعي 3dmax design 2013 بس مايرضا يتفعل البرنامج مع الماكس ايش الحل


----------



## فواز العنسي (26 مايو 2013)

اخي المهندس العلوي يمكنك الان استخدام 3d max design 2014 بحيث انه يتحمل مباشره قائمه Civil view


----------



## المهندس العلوي (29 مايو 2013)

اشكرك على الرد استاذي القدير واسال الله ان يوفقك وان شاء الله نرتقي بالعلم لكي نصل بالامة الاسلاميه الى مستوى يليق بمكانتها الحضاريه والفكريه 
اذا سمحت لي هل الاضافه ل civil 3d غير مطلوبه في حال تم تنصيب 3d max design الاصدار 2014


----------



## فهد الدلبحي (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا للمهندس فواز على ما يقدمه من دروس و جعلها الله في موازين حسناته ..
ولكن الصوت لا يعمل في المقاطع !!!
وثاني حاجه ياشباب الي عنده الدروس من الدرس الخامس للنهايه يرفعها لنا على ميديا فاير من جديد لان الروابط الموجوده لاتعمل ...
وللجميع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد احمد هجرس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء الباش مهندس فواز العنسي... لقد قمت بتنصيب 3d max design الاصدار 2014 لكن البرنامج
لا يعمل ممكن يكون السبب مواصفات الجهاز

​


----------



## أبوميرا (2 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك 
بس ممكن رابط البرنامج لسيفل 2013 مع ماكس 2014 على ويندوز سفن 64 بت
ولك جزيل الشكر اخي


----------



## م قاسم محمد (5 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر استاذنا العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وان شاء الله هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## م قاسم محمد (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير استاذنا العزيز لكن الروابط لا تعمل ممكن رفعها من جديد على روابط اخرى


----------

